# Pregnant Mollies Dying giving birth



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

I have lost my last 3 pregnant females in the last few spawns. After a few fry are released, I find the female at the bottom of the fry tank dead, along with whatever fry still left in her. Wondering if anyone else has had this happen before?


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

sorry for the loss..atleast you have some to replace her.. will they inter breed? like father with child?


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

I have never had that happen while they have given birth. Are they very round when they have them. I have had 4 balloon mollies that have been HUGE. They gave birth and all but one has died within three weeks of giving birth. The fourth just had fry two weeks ago. She isn't looking too good. 

Sorry about the loss. That is really strange that you would lose them while giving birth. I don't know what woul;d cause that.


----------



## JBarlak (Mar 16, 2008)

These were regular lyre tail mollies. one was a silver and the other was high fin gold lyre tail. I don't have any balloon mollies. i still have some nice chocolate and dalmatian mollies I am hoping for future pregnancies. i will keep you posted.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Lots of it is because of so much inbreeding it has weakened the fish. Especially so if you bought them from a big box store. Also can be because of the mass breeding done by some wholesalers has weakened the fishes immune system.

Yes they will interbreed, father to daughter, sister to brother and such, If possible look for some new females from a different source like a reputable breeder. Most fish stores will get their fish from the same source.


----------

